# Your best Loot from free sources...



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Just generally wondering what people have looted over the years from friends / freebies / bitz boxes.

I'd say hands down was my luck of the draw of spare spure grabbing that occurred in my local GW shop just prior to the Apocolypse Release. With the store frantically prepping it's display board army I was able to convince a friend who was a staff member to let me have a rake through the spare spures that were just being piled into boxes that were going to be chucked.

In the end it was something like 4-5 tank Dozer Blade spures. A few dozen special weapons (mainly Plasma / Meltas), five heavy weapons spures (missing the odd heavy weapon / tripod) and loads of odd body / heads / arms / legs combos that will no doubt one day come in handy.

Other than that: A Khorne Juggernaught, Khan the Betray and three Sentinels was my next biggest score raiding a friends bits Case (yup a case). Good Times!

So what have you been able to find / recover etc :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was handed an old pewter dreadnought back in 97.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

The only loot I ever got was some spare SM captain parts and some Ork heads.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

A metric fuckton of paints from a friend who joined the Navy.  He wasn't able to bring much with him, and fixing his old Tomb Kings models for when he gets back will be a pleasure, so there's no price involved there. =)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

At a garage sale I got for US$75, three long boxes of comics (about 750 comics in total, though this is not important). I got an additional box (which I didn't look into until later) for free since the guy though I would be interested in it--he insisted I take it since he was going to throw it away otherwise. (It was the end of the day and most everything had been sold off already.) 

Inside that box were the following: 17 SMs in Corvus pattern PA (15 troops, 2 sergeants), assorted SM bitz (arms, heads, and accessories); 5 CSMs (metal); 2 boxes of Tyranid genestealers, 3 metal Ymgarl genestealers, assorted Tyranid bitz including a venom cannon; half a dozen Eldar HQ (metal); 16 or so Ork boyz and additional dozen or so Gretchin; the outer track and turret of a Rhino; and this is only the 40K stuff. I have yet to do a full inventory of the Fantasy (High Elf, Elf, Empire, and Skaven) and the Battletech stuff (six dozen or so metal figures that I'm having trouble ID'ing.

I wound up trading the Orks and Gretchin to a friend for a SM squad + sergeant and two bikes (one being in metal).

The Eldar and Tyranid I gave away to other friends.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

just bitz bashed some models together and got 2 servo skulls for my GK and a sanquinary priest. That takes me to 3 now :victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Jimmy Gunn (heresy member) sent me an almost complete set of AOBR marines and some CSM sprues for making him a signature. Needless to say i was surprised and very happy :victory:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

When I first started painting Tiger marines I guy I had never known before came in and noticed my army. He was impressed and said they were good for someone my age (Like nearly everybody else that looks at me he visualised me at about 15. I am actually 19 so it gets pretty funny) and gave me a sick looking fully painted techmarine that was also done in tiger stripes he had done some years before for a painting challenge.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lets see, what freebies have i got lately, a complete copy of man o war, complete copy of tailisman 3rd edition, a shit load of lord of the rings (includeing a selaed copy of the fellowship of the ring and return of the king SBG box sets), MB's Battle masters, batteltech and city tech, a tomb king army and more that i cant be arsed to list........lol


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Metal terminator chaplain.
Mispacked with terminator librarian force axe. 

Markerlight target designator and measuring tape.

Back when the store would let us vets root through their 'not for sale' box on special occasions (like your birthday). This box had mispacked blisters, broken bits and damaged packaging.

The markerlight had the plastic arc (at the back end) broken in shipping. It was still in its blistering, but the blistering was crushed around it - probably stepped on.
Chaplain was also still in blister, but the mispack meant it was not as described and could not be sold.

Measuring tape was a "happy birthday" gift (I'd given the staff a dozen sheets of 1" thick foam, sub-1mm drill bits and stuff over the years, so they were just scratching my back.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

My mate put a request into freecycle about 4 months ago and picked up a complete ork army consisting of about 200 boys, Ghaz, a big Mek 3 deffcopters, about 10 burna boys and a couple of nobs all for FREE!!! Bastard!
They were all glued together but unpainted too - awesome!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Probably when a friend of mine in my old job said he'd found a box in his attic with 'what looks like a bunch of those Warhammer things' in, and did I want it? I of course said yes, and it turned out to be Space Crusade complete with a bunch of the original models, the Dreadnought expansion and a total of four SC Dreadnoughts


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

fynn;1000363a complete copy of man o war[/QUOTE said:


> The jelousy runs thick, I can't even seem to get hold of a copy for my ££
> 
> The loot has pretty much dried up in recent years, but a few back I picked up a copy ofr the red realm of chaos book at a car boot sale for 50p, which considering how much they cost is pretty much free


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

For free i was given a chaos landraider in not so good condidtion (had to rip it apart to put it together properly, repair one sponson, put one together, permanently glue the access rams shut and greens stuff them) a rhino, 2 chaos tac sqauds worth, plague marines some i think 2nd edition, abbadon the despoiler, 2 oblits and one again i think is 2nd oblit and a tonne of spare bits and loads of old GW paint. so a good 1500 pts i reckon.

Edit oh and 2nd edition chaos codex, 2nd edition ork codex, current necron codex, 2rd edition dark angels codex and chaos space marines collecters guide.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I got given a Chaos Lord that is now in my bits box, that really ought to be stripped 

I also got given a load of Land Speeder bits from a guy (can't remember his name), so I didn't have to pay the extra three quid for the Metal bits in the LS box.

Oh and Gothic sent me a shit load of chaos stuff for free, good condition, just needs stripping, this included 10 CSMs, 8 x unpainted Berzerkers, Chaos Rhino, Abbadon without a head, Dark Angels codex (so I can proxy my Ultramarines!), 5 Plastic terminators (just need priming red to become khornate!), I think that's about it!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

A friend of mine took up 40k a while back, spending a considerable amount, only to decide they didn't like it after all. I got the lot.

2 full AoBR Ork sets
one box of Nobz
a Battlewagon
2 Trukks
2 boxes of Boyz
and another Codex.

Nothing was asked for in return despite several offers. I was very gateful.

SGMAlice


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh I also forgot. My neighbour was throwing some stuff out and she offered me what she believed was some old Warhammer her sons used to play. At the time I thought nothing about them but looking over an old WD I have found out that I have 2 complete sets of 1st Edition Josef Bugman and his Rangers.

I wonder how much those bad boys are worth now? Especially since they are in mint condition and not even painted. Although 1 or 2 have been undercoated.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hocky said:


> My mate put a request into freecycle about 4 months ago and picked up a complete ork army consisting of about 200 boys, Ghaz, a big Mek 3 deffcopters, about 10 burna boys and a couple of nobs all for FREE!!! Bastard!
> They were all glued together but unpainted too - awesome!


ahh freecycle for the win, i occassionaly post on (basingstoke) freecycle (every few months or so) and often end up getting some nice little toys from there


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

A couple years ago, i do buy a friend quimera and he told me to give him extra 10 bucks for a gift that was: 4 sentinels, 1 hvy weapon team, 2 leman russ, extra quimera, 10 rought riders, 5 ogryns and 10 ratlings! What a great GIFT! almost the army!


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I got 2500pts worth of DAs all for nothing, along with all the necessary rulebooks and miniature carry case.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ You lucky SOD! :shok:


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

x1 firewarrior squad
x1 kroot squad
x1 ethreal (metal)
x1 three man stealth suit squad
x1 crisis suit
x1 piranha
x10 drones

x2 squads of sm

all for free from one guy....which i have gave the tau to my younger brother so that way he could start playing.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i was given 25+ first edition books, and for a fiver i got a necron monolith, and a whole quad of banshees


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

not exactly what you asked for but what the hell
Year or so ago me and a few friends were playing a bfg campaign and we had a rule, if you captured a ship in game, you kept the model, in the event of boarding you could self destruct which meant you couldnt use the model for the rest of the campaign but you got to keep it, good idea in theory, we ended up using a simple tactic of trying to board the enemy ships which ended up with us blowing our own ships up, like i said good idea in theory
anyway half way through the campaign id had to sacrifice 2 ships, but nothing special and went up against the imperial player in a 1500 points game and i ended up capturing half of his cruisers because he was completely unwilling to surrender, i then promptly won the battle
i just couldnt bring my self to keep his ships, i would never use them and he worked really hard on them, so i gave them back


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2k Points of Imperial Guard including, but not limited to, 70 Guardsmen, a Basilisk, a Leman Russ Battle Tank, a Demolisher and Yarrick, 2k points + of Chaos Space Marines including, but not limited to, a Daemon Prince, a Land Raider, 30 Chaos Marines, 20 Berzerkers and Kharn the Betrayer. A Tau Battleforce, all of the models from the old Space Hulk, Azrael, and some of the old little base Terminators. Oh, and five Necrons. But one of them has a Catachan head. And another's the free one from White Dwarf (Back when they were called 'Necron Raiders'!).

Midnight


----------



## Aramil (Jun 13, 2011)

I found a 5man partly painted lead Chaos Space Marines (still in their box) for £5 at a car boot sale (RRP £25 at the time).

Obviously, that's nothing compared to what others seem to have been given / found


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

lesee 1 space marine, a space marine head, about 10 skull pass dwarves, Prism Cannon (though that might not count as I did some assembling for the guy), lots of advice and a few ass-kickings for my eldar!:biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, sorry about bumping up an oldish thread and all, but I didn't really want to create a new thread about the same topic, so here goes.

Not exactly for free, but for £25, I got the following stuff:

Assault on Black Reach - Complete, albiet with some painted stuff, five Orks greenstuffed to be Kommandos. 
Space Marine BattleForce with a painted scout.
Warhammer General and a Warhammer Watchtower, as well as a Warhammer Standard Empire Soldiers Kit
Space Wolves Battleforce
Drop Pod
Space Wolves Terminators Box-Set

All for £25. . Some of them were assembled, and the AOBR Dread had a nice Conversion with the SW Terminators.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was looking through my drawers last night, and I found a Tau Battlesuit, realised I had had it for at least 4 years and it's going to come in hugely useful when I get my Tau army rockin'. It was free when I got it too


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I got a free White Dwarf a few months ago from an independent stockist. That reminded me that he also once gave me a free box of those easy kit Space Marines.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well, sorry about bumping up an oldish thread and all, but I didn't really want to create a new thread about the same topic, so here goes.
> 
> Not exactly for free, but for £25, I got the following stuff:
> 
> ...





spanner94ezekiel said:


> ^^ You lucky SOD! :shok:


 It's all in the quotes


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I just recently received an Eldar Autarch from a good mate of mine 

Banshee Mask, Warp Jump Generator, and Scorpion Chainsword modeled and fully painted mini :grin:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I was in a local charity shop and saw a citadel carry case so i thought £6.50 not bad i'll get me another one of them, got it home and forgot all about it until I opened it up and low and behold, Avatar of Khain, Vermin Lord, 5 Rat Ogres (2 Blood Bowl, Ironclaws, Maulerblades and Stitch Spike Gouger) also the old metal doomwheel and screaming bell unassembled and only undercoated in white


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

a free supply of brushes and paint from my Training period at a local boardgames shop that happens to sell GW stuff. (the training period ended. the free stuff have not)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

At my local club a few years back was this Tyranids player who studied at the local college, he was from out of town. He gave his Tyranid army to my friend who is an expert painter to have him paint it for money, but one day he just moved away with no notice without leaving a contact address or phone number or anything.

So after a month of trying to get a hold of this guy, my friend gives up and lets the gaming group know what happened, and they all talk about making the army into a display army etc. But the club already had a Black Templars, Chaos Marines and WHFB Vampire Counts display armies going, and too few people to paint them all.

So one day I get a phone call: "want a free Tyranids army?".

Of course I did. I had been talking a lot about the Nids, and the guys knew I was disillusioned about the current Eldar codex, and my Tau army was still in an unplayable state. So I guess I got a pity army 

It's not a small army either, 4-5,000 points with a lot of cool models, like the Red Terror (my favorite nid ever!) and about 50 Genestealers and 20 Raveners (the old cooler metal ones)

It was a happy day!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how are the old metal raveners better??????

cool anyway


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

A land speeder storm. Completely assembled except for the weapons.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

My 3000+pt marine army. I was looking into marines, and then one day I turn up to a gaming day and my mate just goes "Here." 

I was also offered a bunch of free Lizardmen by a guy instore, including a whole heap of saurus, skinks and saurus cavalry, 3 Kroxigor, some chameleons. I felt bad about just taking the stuff, so I offered my extremely neglected Goblin army (from Skull Pass) in return, but still, the thought was there.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

When Ogre Kingdoms was first released, I got a free Ogre after entering their painting contest at the GW store at Potomac Mills.

Another time, the local store owner was cleaning out his scenery storage locker and gave me a busted up chaos land raider that had been used as terrain at one time. I fixed it up with some plasticard and used it for my Emperor's Children. About 3 months later, the guy who had originally donated it to the store as terrain said he wanted it back. I gave it up and he got a lot of free bits, plasticard work, and a nice purple paint job.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> how are the old metal raveners better??????
> 
> cool anyway


Because of the way they look?

Wait, let me illustrate.









_Coolness._









_Blandness._


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I got me from my buddy the Spore....

1 Pewter Dread and Pewter Weapon loadouts.
22 OOP CSMs from 3rd and 2nd edition.
4 OOP Raptor Wings.
1 OOP Pewter Raptor Champ.
10 Servo Skulls now servings as Troops in my Guard army.
1 Pewter Sorceror with Force Axe.
1 Abbadon the Despoiler.
And a shit ton of Weapon Loadouts, Daemon Parts, and SM gear.

Spore your the best.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

hand job from a day time hooker


----------

